# Winchester/Front Royal VA



## emmgo (Feb 5, 2007)

2/9/07
Heading to VA for a show.

Don't ask me why.
Place to stay and a Mischief Brew show were good enough reasons.

Just wondering if anybody was familiar with the area and knew any interesting stuff to do, Urban Exploring, bike/hike trails, Vegan/Veggie food.

Thanks


----------



## Cush (Feb 5, 2007)

you win at life for knowing mischief brew. your only problem is that mischief brew isn't going to be in VA on 2/9. he's going to be in NYC doing a show with evan greer and ghost mice which i will be at and i'm incredibly excited for. I don't know of anything to do but i just had to reply to something regarding mischief brew.


----------



## dirty_feet (Feb 5, 2007)

I never in my wildest dreams thought Winchester/Front Royal would EVER be on this site. This is my home town!!! 

Not much to do - that's for sure. As far as Vegan food - it's a foreign concept in that area. Vegetarian - you'll get some looks but if you know food - you'll know how to eat. The grocery stores there JUST caught on to the healthy lifestyles. There is a vegan/vegitarian health food store on S. Pleasent Valley Rd. called Harvest Moon. The best bar in town is in the historic district called Coalie Harry's on Piccadilly Street. There are three catch out spots/places to sleep by the yard - but private msg. me for that info. I can get you from Winchester to Philly by train. Be careful hitching in either city - alot of redneck assholes - your best interstate would be 81 that will take you all the way down to Tennessee. North will take you to Maryland. Hitching rt. 66 will take you into D.C and Baltimore but I highly suggest not doing that. You'll only get the yuppie D.C. folks who commute in their BMW's too busy to even look at you twice. Private msg me for any more questions I can tell you anything you want to know!!!


----------



## iamcrkt (Feb 5, 2007)

This is really strange. Last night Matt Pist calls me and says he is en route to Kansas City, and Treeline was there so I told him about it and then somehow your name came up and Winchester... I think because I was talking about Nathan who lives in Richmond now... so anyway, just a tiny world.


----------



## dirty_feet (Feb 5, 2007)

FUCK. I went to highschool with Nathan. I know the house he grew up in - he was the one that inspired me to travel in the first place. Treeline took me on my first trip - which was how I met Matt.


----------



## emmgo (Feb 6, 2007)

you're totally right.

The show is 2/10.
My friends and I will be in DC for a World Inferno show on the 9th, then splitting, me to VA them to NY for another show. If you're still in NYC on the 10th (and you like that sort of thing) I high recommend this band.

Thanks
and have fun!


----------



## Cush (Feb 6, 2007)

You've mentioned mischief brew and the world/inferno friendship society in one thread. i think i may be falling for you. I've been listening to inferno for 3 years. I sorta hate to say it but i'm one of those obsessed kids that wear suits to thier shows. 90%+ of my close friends i've met through that band in one way or another.


----------

